# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne > Chirurgia plastyczna >  Zabieg ultrashape

## Nie zarejestrowany

Co sądzicie o tym zabiegu? Wiem, że nie jest tani ale może wart swojej ceny? Czy jets chociaz jedna osoba, która zdecydowała się na ten zabieg i jest zadowolona?
proszę o opinie

----------

